# archery rangefinder



## deerjackie (Aug 11, 2010)

http://www.archerrange.com/ContactUs.htm anyone ever tried one of these?


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

I have played with one and it is fairly accurate. I range a lot from the ground also and the archerrange won't fill the bill for that but for treestand only it's OK. I don't know how durable this product is but their video shows them chunking it out of a tree. Give it a try as we try everything else.


----------

